# AH1 and AL1 on Mr Shades Pid



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I've figured out how to set the PID for temp thanks to Youtube, but what do the other AL1 and AH1 mean ? I cant find instructions online

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

What are you trying to do? Have you got one of my PIDs, and if so where from?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes, I have one on a Classic. In settings I have sus, AH1and AL1

I've set the temp fine, to 97, just wondering what AL1 and AH1 do

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

AH1 and AL1 are to set the temperature for the steam if you have steam ssr installed aswell.

Mine is set to AL1 145

AH1 144.9


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Inspector said:


> AH1 and AL1 are to set the temperature for the steam if you have steam ssr installed aswell.
> Mine is set to AL1 145
> AH1 144.9


Thanks, there are 2 SSRs in the case, can I assume therfore the steam ssr has been installed as well?

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

i assume so. What are the current settings for AH1 and AL1 on yours?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

137 for both

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

As far as i remember AL1 should be higher than AH1. Does the steam work?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah its fine,

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

AL1 alarm temp value - used in common PIDs to *switch off* heating element in mode for steaming, AH1 temp value to switch it back *on* after lowering the temperature in the boiler.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

L&R said:


> AL1 alarm temp value - used in common PIDs to *switch off* heating element in mode for steaming, AH1 temp value to switch it back *on* after lowering the temperature in the boiler.


Perfect thanks

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

What is the recommendation, something like 140 and 136?

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

For Rancilio Silvia I use AL135 - AH134 C, for Gaggia Class 140 -139 C

Best regards,

V


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Dave double bean said:


> What is the recommendation, something like 140 and 136?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


 As was said before, just use two values 0.1c apart : so AH1 of 136.9 and AL1 of 137.0

If you want more steam power then increase both by the same amount, so go to 144.9 and 145.0 for example.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------

